# Croy Catfish question



## thegameksk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys. I just purchased 2 croys for my tank. I have a 10 gallon tank split for 2 male bettas. I put them with the less aggressive Betta. When I bought them the petstore lady told me to buy shrinking shrimp pellets which I did. The issue is my Betta is trying to eat them while the baby Croys are and he ends up chasing them away. What can I do about this? Also how many of the pellets should I feed the Croys?


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I found my bettas like the sinking pellets too and they were eating too much...I feed my bettas first and distract them then I sink some flakes for my cori rather than the pellets that my bettas find later on and hog. Perhaps you could try this?


----------



## Erik (Sep 9, 2009)

I have my betta in a tank with 5 black neon tetras and 5 corys, so I put him in a breeders box for like 5-10 minutes while the others eat. He doesn't seem to mind it too much


----------



## thegameksk (Oct 27, 2009)

The Catfish eat slow thou. I took my Betta out for 20 minutes and the Catfish didnt find the food till like 10 minutes in. They ate a bit and swam away. As soon as I put my Bettas back in, the crowntail gobbled it up and my King Betta ate the damn pellet in one bite! Ugh. I need to figure out a way to feed the cat fish!


----------



## Erik (Sep 9, 2009)

thegameksk said:


> The Catfish eat slow thou. I took my Betta out for 20 minutes and the Catfish didnt find the food till like 10 minutes in. They ate a bit and swam away. As soon as I put my Bettas back in, the crowntail gobbled it up and my King Betta ate the damn pellet in one bite! Ugh. I need to figure out a way to feed the cat fish!


One thing you can do is take your betta out, wait til the corys have finished, and then scoop out the remaining food. Not fun, but it will ensure that your betta doesn't get overfed


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

I once had 2 albino cory fish living with Betta;the outcome is not good. Because Betta always chasing the cory fish which made turbulent on the tank. Personally,I am not recommend keeping Betta with any other fish but itself. Betta seems very cantankerous on male,but that's just it. Betta is fragile fish and afraid of being disturbed constantly whatever on its environ.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You can also try feeding the corys at night after lights out. They like to eat in the dark. I put Tango in a breeders cup too, one that floats right in the tank so it's less stress (Lee's three way breeder). It takes corys a while to get the feeding routine down but now when I put Tango in the cup, all the corys come front and center to chow down.


----------



## thegameksk (Oct 27, 2009)

How big is your tank? I have a split 10 gallon. From looking at pics of the breeder tank it seems like it may not fit easily in my split. Can I put more then one Betta in the tank? Does it have dividers?


----------



## AndiH (Oct 15, 2009)

Hrmm I have had absolutely no issues of my betta hassling my cories (4 pandas). I think the true issue may be the size of the tank tbh. Mine are in the 14g that is about 18 inches tall so there is plenty of "head" space. I have no set routine to which I feed first. Cories do much much better in small groups. I originally just had the 2 pandas and while they moved about they were fairly listless. I added 2 more and its fairly rare to see them being slow or still for long now.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

My betta as the pellet goes down seems to sniff at it then leave it alone, but at first he nibbled at it and I always distract him by feeding him first. He seems to like the algae wafers more than the shrimp pellets :-/


----------



## thegameksk (Oct 27, 2009)

My Bettas are pigs. The king can eat a pellet whole and the regular one nibbles at it till its all gone. This happens even if I feed them first.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Feed the corys when the bettas are busy with there food.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It takes Tango about 15 seconds to eat 6 pellets. It takes the corys 15 minutes to eat one pellet broken in half. Then Tango chased the corys away from their own food and carried it away. He was so bloated and sick from it, I had to separate him. He would have eaten himself to death.

The breeders cup is maybe 7 inches long, three deep, three wide? My tank is 16 gallons high. It has one divider, so you can put two in it.


----------



## thegameksk (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats the same way my Bettas are. Even if I feed them first, they wonder to the bottom of the tank and see the food and take it. I did have 2 catfish on each side of my divided 10 gallon. Yesterday after taking 30 minutes to try to catch my bettas (damn thing know now if they see the net to hide in the plants) I decided to put all 4 of the catfish on one side of the tank. I need to buy a breeder tank. How long do you keep the Bettas in the breeding tank for and how much/how often do you feed the catfish?


It takes Tango about 15 seconds to eat 6 pellets. It takes the corys 15 minutes to eat one pellet broken in half. Then Tango chased the corys away from their own food and carried it away. He was so bloated and sick from it, I had to separate him. He would have eaten himself to death.

The breeders cup is maybe 7 inches long, three deep, three wide? My tank is 16 gallons high. It has one divider, so you can put two in it.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Usually Tango only rates a 15 minute stay but I've forgotten and left him in there for upwards of an hour. Since it floats in his own tank it's easy to forget I put him in there.  And then he's PISSED. It's not really a tank, it's just kind of a cup that floats in your tank, like a boat. The reason I like it is that it's clear. Very clear. And Tango really can't see it very well like he can a net, so he comes right up expecting to eat and I scoop him into it. Then I feed him in there, 4-6 pellets depending on how many he got the day before. I took the divider out of mine because I only have one fish with buddies.










I have Hikari sinking carnivore pellets. The corys get one pellet a day broken in half. That way the four of them don't have to wrestle over one pellet. It takes them roughly 15 minutes to them.


----------



## squilky (Jun 3, 2010)

I haven't had an issue. I feed my cory's sinking wafers at night and the betta never bothers the food or them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bonfiliof (Feb 5, 2010)

I use to have them with a betta, it was fine for about 4 months, then the betta just turned on one smaller male Cory, and ended up killing him.


----------



## Culdron (May 4, 2020)

My beta loves his Corys. They swim and play together. My betta and the golden algae eater have a love hate relationship. The betta will keep swimming dragging his fins over the golden until he <<language>> it off and it attacks after him. Then the two will lay next to each other for ages with no aggression at all. Just depends on the betta


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closed. Violation of Rule #12 prohibiting resurrection of threads more than a year old.


----------

